#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Linked lists in Design and analysis of algorithms free download

## lalu.4567

A linked list is a data structure in which the objects are arranged in a linear order. Unlike an array, though, in which the linear order is determined by the array indices, the order in a linked list is determined by a pointer in each object. Linked lists provide a simple, flexible representation for dynamic sets, supporting (though not necessarily efficiently).





  Similar Threads: Minimum and maximum in Design and analysis of algorithms free download Randomized algorithms in Design and analysis of algorithms free pdf The master method in Design and analysis of algorithms free download Analyzing divide-and-conquer algorithms in Design and analysis of algorithms free pdf Introduction to Algorithms Design and analysis of algorithms free pdf

----------


## akashram1

Linked lists Design and analysis of algorithms notes is very useful for the preparation. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## edwinjarvis

not good one...........

----------


## edwinjarvis

This is very short information about the Linked List...... :(think):

----------


## shewtaarora

not enough for learning all the things about linked list...

----------

